# Advert in Motorship.



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

i amseeking to obtain a copy of an advert that appeared in Motorship about 1952 or a year or two either way.
The ad was placed by Axia Fans Ltd and shows an engine room vent fan installed on an Eagle Oil Tanker at Birkenhead.
The gentleman in the picture was my Mentor to whom I owe a great deal . Bill Prescott was ex Blue Flue and E,Dempster.
I shall be most grateful for any help received.
Geoff.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Geoff,

I have a full set of Motorship 1926 to 1959 so......

Have search through 1951 from start to finish... nothing yet. Will go for 1952.

Problem is my copies are all in hardbound cases and the actual magaazine covers and end paper are not included. If there was any advertising back in those days it would have been on the end papers. Unless you can come up with loose copies of each month I think you are going to be out of luck. 

It is quite simple to search my copies as there is zero advertising and practically zero photographs which actually a person in the view... unless they happen to be some famous shipowner or builder!

Let me continue and I will get baack to you.

Stephen


----------



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot for making the effort Stephen.It is very much appreciated.
I do remember that the ad was in the front section of the book and that it appeared in quite a few issues.
Thanks and Regards
Geoff.


----------

